
Why SQL is neither legacy nor low-level nor difficult nor wrong for data logic - lukaseder
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/notes-from-the-lab/why-sql-is-neither-legacy-nor-low-level-but-simply-awesome
======
robodale
This was a refreshing article to read.

Regarding Fallacy #5: "The database is the wrong place for business logic".
Ummm...people actually think business logic does not belong in a database? If
you have a payroll app, and you have 26 pay periods per year...where (other
than a database) would you store that? In a config file? (LOL) As a constant
in the source code? (YIKES).

~~~
lukaseder
I've been working in Java EE environments. You can't have enough
PayrollPeriodPerYearFactoryBuilders in your average application server with
those folks...

